# Qualité réseau Bouygues pour iPhone



## Gone (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis actuellement sous Orange avec mon iPhone, je suis très satisfait de la qualité du réseau, et j'envisage de passer chez Bouygues avec un forfait Evasio.

La qualité est-elle bonne ? vitesse en 3G ?

Bref des avis sur Bouygues en général pour l'iPhone et éventuellement sur le forfait Evasio 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

Gone a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je suis actuellement sous Orange avec mon iPhone, je suis très satisfait de la qualité du réseau, et j'envisage de passer chez Bouygues avec un forfait Evasio.
> 
> ...



hello, 

je suis chez BouyguesTel avec un Iphone depuis 2008 et j'en suis plutôt satisfait, notamment sur la vitesse 3G que je ne trouve pas rédhibitoire. 
En utilisation comparée, j'ai eu à tester en même temps un Iphone3G Bouygues et un 3GS sur SFR à Paris 9e (derrière le siège du Figaro) et le Bouygues s'est toujours montré le plus rapide en chargement d'applis et rafraichissement de pages. (Sur une bonne heure de tests)

Maintenant, il faut aussi dire que le réseau BouyguesTel est moins maillé que celui d'Orange. A Paris, cela ne pose aucun problème mais par exemple, autour de Fontainebleau, mon Iphone Bouygues ne capte pas toujours le signal...

Evasio, je connais pas...


----------



## Gone (10 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ton commentaire très intéressants !


----------



## doc07 (10 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Alors moi c'est marrant j'ai un LG Arena avec un forfait Evasio et je voudrais prendre prochainement l'Iphone 4 chez Orange !
Bref, le forfait Evasio est disponible en 1h+1h (à 28,90 euros) et en 2h+2h (à 33,50 euros je crois). Par exemple, pour le forfait 1h+1h, t'as d'un côté 1h que tu peux utiliser 24 sur 24 et l'autre heure qui reste est décomptée à partir de 18h en semaine et pendant les week end. Dans tous les cas, t'as les sms et l'internet illimité, ce qui est cool !

L'Iphone est compatible avec ce forfait mais il y a des inconvénients. Une fois que t'as dépassé les 500 Mo de connexion (ce qui, paraît-il, arrive vite avec l'Iphone), tu n'as pas de surcoût mais le débit internet est diminué. Sinon, la messagerie visuelle n'est pas (encore) disponible chez Bouygues Telecom. 

S'il y a d'autres choses à rajouter ou à corriger, n'hésitez pas ! 
Voilà, j'espère t'avoir un peu éclairé sur le forfait Evasio.
a+


----------



## Gone (10 Juin 2010)

Merci !

J'ai actuellement un forfait Origami Star limité aussi à 500mo, c'est vrai que tu les atteins plutôt vite si tu fais de la tv+radio, sinon je tiens à peu près 3 semaines donc ça me gène pas.

Vraiment intéressant et pas trop cher ce forfait :love:


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Maintenant, il faut aussi dire que le réseau BouyguesTel est moins maillé que celui d'Orange. A Paris, cela ne pose aucun problème mais par exemple, autour de Fontainebleau, mon Iphone Bouygues ne capte pas toujours le signal...


Je vais rejoindre ce témoignage qui correspond assez fidèlement à mon cas personnel et qui semble (à relativiser selon les zones bien sur) fidèle à la situation territoriale entre SFR et BT. Je "m'amuse" assez régulièrement à tester les débits du réseau BT avec un Samsung Epica face à mon iPhone 3G sur SFR. 

La qualité du réseau BT se confirme, le bémol peut parfois venir de la couverture encore imparfaite, l'opérateur ayant autrefois démarré son maillage avec un décalage par rapport à ses concurrents. En revanche, (peut-être du fait de ce décalage) il a rapidement équipé son réseau en 3G. 

Avant de basculer chez BT, assure toi tout de même de la couverture effective du réseau chez toi mais également dans les zones où tu as l'habitude de circuler. Idéalement, tu peux te fier à la couverture communiquée sur le site de BT mais aussi à des proches si tant est que tu connaisses des gens abonnés à BT.

A+


----------



## Gone (10 Juin 2010)

Etant sur Lyon, je ne pense avoir aucun problème


----------



## Gone (11 Juin 2010)

Ah et dernière question,

Comment ça se passe pour une portabilité de numéro ?
Je donne mon numéro RIO à Bouygues et après je peut résilier mon contrat chez Orange ?

Aurai-je un numéro "provisoire" le temps que mon numéro soit porté ?


----------



## PadawanMac (11 Juin 2010)

Je crois qu'il faut que tu donnes ton N° à ton futur opérateur avec la demande de portabilité et le changement s'opère en quelkes jours. Le plus simple est que tu appelles le service client de ton futur opérateur ou rends toi en boutique.

A+


----------



## quedumac (16 Juin 2010)

Salut moi aussi je suis chez Bouygues avec un iPhone. J'ai testé les 3 Operateurs la semaine dernier avec mes amis... Tous utilisait un iPhone. Les resultat sont favorables pour Bouygues. Orange avait le le débit le plus bas. Mais après le seul inconveniant comme dit plus haut, c'est la couverture... En effet même si le reseau EDGE est très bon, chez moi (petite ville dans le 77) la 3G+ ne passe pas partout. Ce sera pour moi le seul point négatif de Bouygues.  Voila j'espère t'avoir aidé et bienvenue chez Bouygues, un autre Opérateur qui cherche a faire dépenser ses clients 

EDIT : J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai utilisé plus de 2GO sur la data et que ma 3G n'a pas été bridée


----------



## elliotr (16 Juin 2010)

C'est simple:

Orange a probablement la meilleur couverture pour la 3G, après c'est à toi de faire un choix:

-Capter partout ou presque avec un débit correct chez Orange

-Opter pour Bouygues dont la couverture dans la majorité des grandes villes est la même qu'Orange, avec un débit qui peut être supérieur, mais tu ne capteras généralement pas dans des endroits pas très urbanisés.

Si tu passes les 3/4 de ton temps en grande ville, voir plus, autant opter pour Bouygues si la différence de prix est conséquente.

Encore une fois, c'est en fonction des besoins de chacun.


----------



## quedumac (17 Juin 2010)

Orange bride t-il toujours ses débits ? J'était étonné de voir Orange dernier dans mon comparatif


----------



## PadawanMac (17 Juin 2010)

Avec SFR, Orange reste l'un des réseaux les plus fréquentés, il ne serait donc pas étonnant qu'il soit encore bridé et qu'il continue à l'être. D'autant que certains opérateurs revoient leur politique du tout-illimité avec internet (Verizon). Cela dit pour les 3/4 d'entre nous, atteindre la bride relève de l'occasionnel.

A+


----------



## Nounours_2099 (24 Juin 2010)

Je (re)lis ce forum depuis ce matin, et je vois cette question : que penser du réseau 3G bouygues ? 
La réponse est RIEN !
Je suis chez eux depuis 10 mois, et en 10 mois, je n'ai capté la 3G qu'à l'extérieur de bâtiments. Pas une fois je n'ai été capable de me connecter en intérieur ! (Je n'habite ou ne bosse pas à Paris Intramuros, mais habite et bosse dans des zones 'soi disant' couvertes en 3G)

En gros, je me suis pris 24 mois, mais j'attends septembre pour résilier en force qrâce à la loi Chatel.
Autre détail : Il parait que l'Iphone 4 serait intéressant à partir de 29.000 points ??? Ça veut juste dire qu'en forfait iphone 2h (39.9&#8364;/mois), il faut env. *9 ans *pour avoir ce quota !!

Donc, s'il n'est pas trop tard : *évites Bouygues *!


----------



## MacSedik (24 Juin 2010)

Salut a tous,
même constat que le message précédent : Bouygues ont fait des efforts sur le reseau 3G mais ils restent comme même derrière Orange et SFR. Chez moi (86), je ne capte pas tout le temps la 3G alors que dans ces endroits là, Orange ou sfr captent très bien, la 3G+ j'en parle même pas. Les service comme la télé j'en ai profité que rarement.  
Pas de messagerie visuelle, alors que Sfr et Orange l'ont depuis mars 2008, or pour moi c'est un petit plus pas mal de l'iPhone. 
Pour les plus, bouygues a l'avantage d'être moins cher (tout est relatif), service client dispo et sympa et pas de bridage. Mais bon les 2Go de fair use tu ne les atteindra que rarement, moi en un an je n'ai jamais dépassé les 1Go pourtant je fais du tethering...


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juin 2010)

Vos exemples illustrent assez bien ce qu'est la couverture de Bouygues sur le territoire : aléatoire. Handicapé par un réseau encore insuffisamment étendu, les débits sont en revanche assez bon lorsque que le signal est élevé, comparé à SFR et Orange. De là à dire qu'il faut éviter Bouygues ça me parait exagéré, d'autres en sont pleinement satisfait, ils ont simplement la chance d'être correctement desservis. C'est un peu comme les voitures, si on ne devait pas acheter telle marque à cause des risques de pannes, on roulerait tous à vélo 

A+


----------



## clawie (24 Juin 2010)

Je suis chez Bouygues depuis 7 mois et franchement je n'ai rien à dire pourtant je n'habite pas une grande ville je suis plus proche de Village et je capte bien la 3g, en plus ils sont beaucoup moins chers que SFR ou orange...


----------



## eNeos (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Et chez moi, proche Versailles, SFR passe bien, Bouygues passe bien et Orange m'a fait perdre plusieurs clients par son réseau totalement catastrophique malgré une prétendue couverture parfaite. J'étais régulièrement "injoignable", malgré un réseau anoncé à 3 ou 4 sur 5 par mes différents téléphones. En fait, j'avais une perte de signal de 100 à 104 dB.
Depuis que je suis chez Bouygues je n'ai plus jamais eu ce phénomène et d'ailleurs, je ne suis quasiment jamais en "réseau introuvable".

Comme quoi, il est bien difficile de dire que tel ou tel opérateur est mieux que l'autre. Tout dépend de ce que l'on privilégie (vitesse, couverture, ...) et de l'endroit où on se trouve.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Juin 2010)

clawie a dit:


> Je suis chez Bouygues depuis 7 mois et franchement je n'ai rien à dire pourtant je n'habite pas une grande ville je suis plus proche de Village et je capte bien la 3g, en plus ils sont beaucoup moins chers que SFR ou orange...



Beaucoup moins chers : tout est relatif... Pour le réseau, comme il la bien justement dit padawanmac le réseau est aléatoire, grande ville ou pas et je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## Gone (24 Juin 2010)

Nounours_2099 a dit:


> Je (re)lis ce forum depuis ce matin, et je vois cette question : que penser du réseau 3G bouygues ?
> La réponse est RIEN !
> Je suis chez eux depuis 10 mois, et en 10 mois, je n'ai capté la 3G qu'à l'extérieur de bâtiments. Pas une fois je n'ai été capable de me connecter en intérieur ! (Je n'habite ou ne bosse pas à Paris Intramuros, mais habite et bosse dans des zones 'soi disant' couvertes en 3G)
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton commentaire très intéressant 
Suite à plusieurs témoignages je me dirige plus vers SFR


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juin 2010)

Tu t'es renseigné sur la couverture effective autour de toi ? Dis-nous quand tu auras fais le pas.

A+


----------



## quedumac (24 Juin 2010)

Franchement je suis de plus en plus deçu par Bouygues...
Même si comme je l'ai dis plus haut, la vitesse de la 3G est assez bonne quand on est couvert,
ce matin j'ai découvert les nouveaux forfaits avec l'iPhone 4. ILS SONT BIEN PLUS CHÈRES QUE CEUX D'ORANGE !!!! 

Alors dés que j'en ai l'occasion, je me casse de chez eux. 

J'attends avec impatience les tarifs de Free mais j'ai peur d'être déçu...

Autre chose j'ai vu que tu comptais te diriger vers SFR, je crois qu'il n'ont pas un réseau EDGE, donc en gros si tu n'a pas de 3G, tu te retrouve en GPRS (qui sert juste à téléphonner et à envoyer des SMS).
Est-ce-que quelqu'un peut confirmer (ou démentir ) mes mots ?


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juin 2010)

quedumac a dit:


> Autre chose j'ai vu que tu comptais te diriger vers SFR, je crois qu'il n'ont pas un réseau EDGE, donc en gros si tu n'a pas de 3G, tu te retrouve en GPRS (qui sert juste à téléphonner et à envoyer des SMS).


Non, non il y'a un réseau EDGE chez SFR ! Mon dieu, si l'un des 3 opérateurs devait compter majoritairement sur le GPRS comme 2nd réseau, bon courage aux abonnés 

A+


----------



## quedumac (25 Juin 2010)

On devrait m'emprisonner pour ce que j'ai dis 

Bonne journée


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Juin 2010)

Non rassure toi, tout le monde en perd son latin... 

A+


----------



## alargeau (30 Juin 2010)

Le réseau Bouygues est vraiment à tester avant je crois. Déjà, il ne faut pas se fier à leur carte de couverture 3G. Personnellement, j'habite dans le Var, sur la côte, et si j'en crois cette carte la couverture est assurée de partout. Or, j'ai un ami qui ne capte qu'une fois sur 5. Même moi qui suis en pleine zone, je capte assez mal et parfois ça coupe. Sans compter que la couverture EDGE qui est bien plus vaste n'st parfois pas assurée non plus.
Donc je suis un peu dubitatif aussi et honnêtement, je ne sais pas si je vais continuer avec Bouygues. Leurs forfaits sont bien, pas trop chers etc) mais non seulement la couverture n'a aucun rapport avec ce qu'ils disent et en plus les anciens clients, ils ne connaissent pas.


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Juillet 2010)

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment est identifié le réseau GPRS chez Bouygues ? Est-ce le sigle "R" ?

A+


----------



## quedumac (15 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que t'as déjà trouvé un réponse 

Sinon sur iPhone je crois que le GPRS est symbolisé par un point... c'est bien ça ?

#UpDeFou


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Novembre 2010)

Non je n'ai toujours pas trouvé pour Bouygues, mais sur l'iPhone j'ai aussi un "point" quand je suis en GPRS (SFR).

+


----------



## quedumac (17 Novembre 2010)

Moi je suis chez bouygues  donc c'est aussi le point


----------

